# Vladimir Klitschko vs Badr Hari vs Fedor Emelianenko



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 10, 2008)

Vladimir Klitschko.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PQGMEVJbYY[/YOUTUBE]

Badr Hari.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJgi48B8nG8[/YOUTUBE]2:12 

Fedor Emelianenko.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5DtQTsxMec[/YOUTUBE]

They fight in a ring 1on1 than the 2 winners fight each other in the Final.

Rules: No elbows or punches/kicks to the genitals. 

1st.?
2nd.? 
3rd.?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko would win. 

Klitschko would get beaten by either of them in a fight. 
Vladimir is stirctly a boxer, from my knowledge, and has no other training. Beyond that he has had a notoriously unstable chin throughout his career, although it hasn't weigned as much of late. In any case, what he would need to do is keep them at a distances and just throw right straight bombs and jabs. That will nto happen. Hari is a bit behind in the weigh, but he'd drop Vladmir like a ton of bricks. Hari has the speed, much more versatility, and could take what needs to be taken to get to the lombering tower. Once he's in range, he can just beat the every loving crap out of Vlad. As to Fedor, he just Grapples Vlad up and takes him. Vlad would also get tired faster then the other two....
Speed isn't that much of an issue, but Hari is also faster and more agile. Obviously. 

Hari Vs Fedor=Fedor. If Fedor can grapple Bari up, then it's his win. Besides that, the dude looks to be a bit more of a tank, and he's just more rentlessly in his assault. This one would be close, but Fedor has a more well rounded backgroudn against different types of fighter. Still, one good shot is all it takes.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2008)

Emelianenko Fedor wins this.

Klitschko would likely lose to Hari, and Hari would likely lose to Fedor.

Plain and simple.

Not to mention, Hari's only MMA fight was a loss by submission.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedor with little to no trouble

He handled Filipovic and Hunt rather easily, and both these guys are harder hitters, more durable (for Hunt at least) and more used to mma than Hari and Klitschko

As for Hari vs Klitschko I'm not sure Hari would win 

Hari has a tendency to become a bit reckless and his own chin isn't exactly made of granite, I don't think he would be able to survive a few punches from a heavyweight boxer like Klitschko

Though he definitely has more weapons at his disposal, but then again one dimensional K-1 fighters like Bernardo who were heavily relying on their punches scored devastating knockouts against far better rounded guys like Aerts and Hug


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

No one can beat THE Fedor in a fight depending on the rules.

If it was an MMA/no rules match, Fedor wins all.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedor if the ground game is allowed.  He'd take both of them to the ground with little to no difficulty then sub them.  You need to either have crazy takedown defense or crazy BJJ to handle Fedor, and neither of these two does.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedor with ease.

Honestly, this should be Hari vs Klitschko.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 10, 2008)

All three versus Bruce Lee.

Who takes it?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2008)

Bruce Lee owns him with Konoha Senpuu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

One Inch Punch post.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 10, 2008)

One inch punch says it all


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2008)

Honestly, I would tank a "one inch punch" to the face. So could everyone. It doesn't really hurt it just pushes you back really far.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 10, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> One inch punch says it all



Two inch separation says even more.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Dec 10, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Fedor with little to no trouble
> 
> He handled Filipovic and Hunt rather easily, and both these guys are harder hitters, more durable (for Hunt at least) and more used to mma than Hari and Klitschko
> 
> ...



Yes i agree i've seen Badr Hari going down after punches from Karaev and Zimmerman and if they can punch Badr Hari i think Klitschko can too. And i think he won't be getting up that easily from a right-hand punch from Klitschko.

Hmm i wonder if Badr Hari will still be fighting in K1 after what he did to Bonjasky.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 27, 2008)

Wlad would win in boxing
Badr would win in kick boxing
Fedor would win in mma. Simple as that.

Since MMA encompasses all aspects of fighting, I would say Fedor would win in the end. 

Here is a question for you guys since I was going to make one but decided it would be a thread 'waster'.

Who is better at their own game? And which one would you rather not fight?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 27, 2008)

Fedor is a beast and more durable then the two,i dont see him losing even in pure boxing.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2008)

I disagree 100%.

Part of the reason Fedor is so great is because of his complete well roundedness.

Forcing him to rely only on his punches would be a great detriment, one that any kickboxer (who has ever sparred with a pure boxer) can tell you.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 27, 2008)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Hmm i wonder if Badr Hari will still be fighting in K1 after what he did to Bonjasky.



Of course he will, they need him

He's the only young fighter who can bring them cash with his fighting style and personality, just look what happend with Sapp

LeBanner and Aerts only have a couple of years left, maybe even less, and after they retire all of K-1's original legends will be out of the business, it'll probably be a really hard blow for the company so they can't afford to fire Badr no matter how much of a douchebag he is


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 27, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> I disagree 100%.
> 
> Part of the reason Fedor is so great is because of his complete well roundedness.
> 
> Forcing him to rely only on his punches would be a great detriment, one that any kickboxer (who has ever sparred with a pure boxer) can tell you.



Actually, he isn't that well rounded. He is a boxer/submission wrestler.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Actually, he isn't that well rounded. He is a boxer/submission wrestler.


What?

He trains Muay Thai with Hoost, and is a master of Combat Sambo, which is basically Russian Judo with strikes.

Judo = Japanese wrestling with submissions

That means Fedor has striking (punches, kicks, knees, GnP), throws/takedowns, and submissions.  What more does someone need to have a well rounded skillset?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 27, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> What?
> 
> He trains Muay Thai with Hoost, and is a master of Combat Sambo, which is basically Russian Judo with strikes.
> 
> ...



He's good with kicking now?

I'd think Wanderlei or Anderson would be the most well rounded. Fedor isn't an expert striker as them.

Fedor mostly wins by tapping out, which isn't bad, but well rounded would be more like KOs and submissions equally distributed.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2008)

Just because he isn't known for kicking doesn't mean he can't.

Also, what technique is actually used to finish a fight isn't indicative of a fighter's entire skillset.

Case in point: Fedor vs. Sylvia

Sure, Fedor used a choke to finish the fight, but it was his hands, superior GnP, and superior ground work and positioning that won the fight.  It wasn't just one thing.

He likes to use his strikes to set up his subs.  It's nothing new, it's nothing exotic, and it's nothing bad on Fedor.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 27, 2008)

His kicks and knees are almost non existent

All of his striking prowess comes from his punches


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2008)

And Anderson Silva is *not* the most well rounded.

His one glaring weakness everyone knows about, and it's his wrestling/takedown ability.

Also, Wanderlei is far from the most well rounded as well.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 27, 2008)

The MMAthematician said:


> And Anderson Silva is *not* the most well rounded.
> 
> His one glaring weakness everyone knows about, and it's his wrestling/takedown ability.
> 
> Also, Wanderlei is far from the most well rounded as well.



Didn't you praise Anderson because "he struck out the best strikers. He outgraplled the best grappler on the ground"

And Wanderlei is definitely a better striker than Fedor plus he is a BJJ blackbelt.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 27, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Didn't you praise Anderson because "he struck out the best strikers. He outgraplled the best grappler on the ground"


I'm the Dana/Goldie/Rogan hype machine now?

He got taken down at will by Lutter, who used poor shots (as even Couture stated).

And outgrappling a grappler when already on the ground doesn't showcase wrestling ability at all in the slightest.  That shows grappling ability.



Aokiji said:


> And Wanderlei is definitely a better striker than Fedor plus he is a BJJ blackbelt.


He's never been one for wrestling, IIRC.

The most well rounded, among top fighters, is GSP, IMO.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright, I neglected pure wrestling/takedowns....


----------

